# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  طبيب سوري يطوّر علاجا نهائيا للربو وأمراض الحساسية في ألمانيا

## salihmob

* * *مرض  الربو (المزمن) ليس إلا خللا في "الاتصال بين الجهازين العصبي المركزي  والعصبي الودي" حسب رأي طبيب عربي نجح في علاج المئات من مرضاه، الذين  تخلصوا بعد علاجه من الربو ومن تناول أدوية صاحبتهم خلال سنين من المعاناة. 
يعمل الطبيب السوري الأصل موسى قسيس في  عيادته البسيطة في مدينة دورتموند منذ عام 1987. ومنذ عام 2009 أصبح زوّار  عيادة الطب الباطني للطبيب قسيس لا يأتون من مدينة دورتموند وحدها، بل من  عدة مدن من ألمانيا ومن خارجها. هؤلاء المرضى يبحثون عن علاج لمرض يعتبر في  مفهوم الطب "مرضاً مزمناً" ولا يمكن الشفاء منه. ألا وهو مرض الربو. لكن  للطبيب قسيس وجهة نظر أخرى في علاج هذا المرض، الذي يعاني منه ملايين الناس  حول العالم، ويلقى مئات الآلاف حتفهم بسببه.  البداية مع أطفاله 
طور الطبيب السوري موسى قسيس علاجا نهائيا  لمرض الربو ولأمراض الحساسية، حسب قوله. وبدأت قصة علاجه للربو مع أطفاله  قبل خمسة عشر عاما. فقد كان ولداه مصابيْن بمرض الربو، وكانت حالة الابن  الأكبر أسوأ من  
حالة شقيقه. وحسب ما يروي الدكتور موسى  بنفسه، فإن أكبر ولديه سأله ذات مرة : "لماذا يمكن لشقيقي الضحك بسهولة،  بينما لا يمكنني ذلك؟". توقف الطبيب الأب عند سؤال ابنه طويلا. وفكر بعدها  بإجراء تجربة علاج على صغيره، الذي يستخدم أدوية الربو. وفي اليوم التالي  اصطحب الأب الطبيب صغيره المريض معه إلى عيادته. بدأ الطبيب تجربته، وبعد  خمس دقائق فقط من إجراء التجربة، نهض ولده قائلا " أبي، أستطيع التنفس".  ويضيف الطبيب قسيس: " اختفت الحشرجات من صدره وتوقف عن السعال. كان أمراً  لا يصدق". 
أربعة وعشرون عاما من المعاناة 
منذ عام 2009 يعالج الطبيب موسى قسيس مرضى  الربو وأمراض الحساسية على أنواعها بنجاح. أحد الذين عالجهم الطبيب قسيس،  هو الشاب باتريك كلكا، البالغ من العمر 27 عاما من مدينة برلين. ويروي  باتريك قصته مع الربو "في البداية كنت متشككا وتساءلت، إن كان من الممكن  حقا التخلص من هذا المرض؟ وجدت عنوان الطبيب قسيس في الانترنت. كانت  تعليقات زوار صفحة عيادته تثير الذهول ويصعب تصديقها. لكني لم انتظر طويلا  واتصلت به". 
عانى باتريك منذ الطفولة من مرض الربو  القصبي. وكان يصاب بنزلات برد بشكل مستمر وبالتهابات رئوية أيضا. وخاصة  الفترة التي سبقت زيارته للطبيب قسيس، كانت سيئة جدا حسب قوله. إذ يضيف  "زرت الطبيب أربع مرات. شعرت بتحسن بعد أول علاج. وبعد رابع جلسة علاج، لم  أعد أشعر بأي أعراض للربو. لم أعد أستخدم الأدوية المخففة لأعراض المرض". 
ويختم باتريك حديثه مع DWبالقول وهو يبتسم:  "أصبحت أمتلك مناعة أقوى ضد الأمراض، لقد كنت في رحلة مع أصدقائي إلى جزيرة  مايوركا الأسبانية. بعد عودتنا أصيب كل أصدقائي بنزلة برد، سوى أنا، لم  أصب بأي مشكلة ولم تنتقل لي العدوى". مقارناً بذلك حالته، عندما كان يصاب  بنزلات برد والتهابات رئوية بشكل مستمر.  خطأ طبي 
أسباب الإصابة بالربو مختلفة، منها أسباب  بيئية ووراثية. وأحيانا تكون بسبب تشخيص طبي خاطئ لمرض معين، مثل حال  السيدة كولبه السبعينية العمر. فهي تؤكد أن طبيبا ما، أخطأ في تشخيص التهاب  رئوي أصابها. مشخصا  
السعال حينها، بأنه سعال طبيعي خفيف، بعدها  أصيبت السيدة كولبه بالربو. وتقول" زرت طبيب الأمراض الصدرية وقال لي أنني  مصابة بالربو. أصبت بعدها عدة مرات بأزمات حادة ونقلت إلى قسم الطوارئ في  المستشفى بواسطة سيارة الإسعاف". 
وطلب منها الأطباء أن تتعايش مع المرض، لأنه  مرض مزمن لا يوجد له علاج نهائي. لكنها تضيف "لست ممن يقبلون الأمور على  علاتها بسرعة، بحثت في الانترنت ووجدت عنوان الطبيب قسيس. اتصلت به. توجهت  إليه مع زوجي". 
وتقول السيدة كولبة، بعدما لاحظت أن العيادة  تقع في الطابق الأول :"قلت لنفسي يا إلهي، كيف لي الوصول إلى العيادة.  وحينما دخلت، لم أكن بالكاد استطيع التنفس. لاحظ ذلك مساعدات الطبيب،  فأدخلنني إلى غرفة الفحص الطبي مباشرة". وتضيف "بدأ بعلاجي، وبعد خمس دقائق  فقط، استطعت التنفس من جديد ودخل الهواء إلى رئتي بعد عام كامل من  المعاناة. بعد فترة ذهبت إلى طبيب الأمراض الصدرية وأكد لي أنني لا أعاني  من الربو".  الصغار يستجيبون للعلاج بسرعة 
الربو هو المرض المزمن الأول الذي يصيب  الأطفال حول العالم. ويبدو أن استجابة الأطفال لعلاج الطبيب قسيس أسرع  بكثير منها عند البالغين. كاترينا مثلا، فتاة تبلغ من العمر 12 عاما، كانت  تعاني من الحساسية تجاه أشياء  
كثيرة سببت لها الربو. إذ تقول لـ DW"كنت  أستعمل أدوية الربو منذ أن كان عمري ثلاثة أعوام. هذا المرض أثر على حركتي  ولم أكن أتمكن من ممارسة الرياضة بشكل منتظم في المدرسة". 
كانت أم كاترينا متشككة في البداية في نجاعة  هذه الطريقة، لكنها قررت أن تجرب: "ذهبنا إليه في حالة كانت فيها كاترينا  تعاني من صعوبة بالتنفس، عيناها كانتا حمراوتين ووجها منتفخ". وعن حالتها  بعد البدء بالعلاج تقول أم كاترينا "بعد العلاج مباشرة استطاعت التنفس  وتحول لون عينييها من أحمر إلى أبيض من جديد. أنا ممرضة وكنت متشككة بأي  علاج خارج العلاج التقليدي. لكنني لاحظت مندهشة كيف أن ابنتي تغير حالها  خلال دقائق، وتوقفت تلك الأصوات الخارجة من صدرها بسبب صعوبة التنفس". وبعد  فترة تقول أم كاترينا "ذهبنا لطبيب الأطفال وقمنا بإجراء فحص وظائف الرئة  الاعتيادي، والنتيجة هي: لا أثر للربو عند كاترينا. إنه أمر مدهش وصعب  التصديق".  العلاج 
ولكن كيف يستطيع الطبيب قسيس علاج مرضاه بهذه  السرعة؟ أغلب الذين اتصلت بهم DWممن عالجهم الطبيب، كانوا متشككين  ومرتابين في البداية. فمرض الربو مرض تعالج نتائجه فقط، ويصاحب من يعاني  منه طيلة العمر.  
ويودي بحياة مئات الآلاف حول العالم سنويا.  يشرح لنا الطبيب نظريته في علاج مرضى الحساسية والربو والتي أساسها، أن  أمراض الحساسية وخاصة الربو، ليست إلا نتيجة خلل في الاتصال بين الأجهزة  العصبية. إذ يقول إن الجهاز العصبي المركزي يتحكم من خلال العصب اللاإرادي  بجميع الوظائف الحيوية بجسم الإنسان. ويتكون العصب اللاإرادي بدوره من  جهازين عصبيين: الودي واللاودي. الودي يأتي عن طريق الحبل الشوكي واللاودي  ينبثق مباشرة من عصب الجمجمة ( الأعصاب القحفية). 
هناك توازن في عمل الجهازين الودي واللاودي.  وكل منهما يضبط عمل الآخر، حسب احتياجات جسم الإنسان. فدقات القلب يُسرّعها  الودي ويبطئها اللاودي. كما أنهما ينظمان عمل عضلات القصبات الهوائية.  فزيادة عمل اللاودي يدفع بعضلات القصبات إلى التشنج. وردع عمله يكون عن  طريق الجهاز الودي الذي يؤدي إلى إرخاء العضلات. ومن المعروف أن تشنج عضلات  القصبات الهوائية يؤدي إلى مرض الربو.**ويضيف الطبيب قسيس"حسب استنتاجي، هناك خلل  في الاتصال بين الجهاز العصبي الودي والجهاز العصبي المركزي، ولهذا لا  يتمكن الجهاز العصبي المركزي من ضبط عمل الجهاز اللاودي وردعه عن طريق عمل  الجهاز العصبي الودي".  "بعدها يختفي الربو" 
ويضيف الطبيب قسيس موضحا، إن العمل  الفسيولوجي للجهاز الودي هو زيادة في إفرازات هرمون الأدرينالين، لذلك  تستخدم مشتقات الأدرينالين، وهي Sympathomimetic، ممثلة بدواء  السالبيتامول، الذي يعمل على إزالة تشنج عضلات القصبات الهوائية مؤقتا. لكن  عند نهاية مفعول الدواء، يعود الربو بشكل أقوى من ذي قبل، وتزداد حاجة  المريض إلى العلاج، ويضيف" أعتقد أنه بسبب زيادة عمل الجهاز العصبي  اللاودي، يدور المريض في حلقة مفرغة، فالربو يزداد، وتزداد الحاجة  لمعالجته". 
ويصف علاجه بالقول" طريقة معالجتي، هي بإعادة  الاتصال بين الجهاز العصبي المركزي والجهاز العصبي الودي، وعندها يستطيع  الجهاز العصبي المركزي، عن طريق الجهاز العصبي الودي السيطرة على عمل  الجهاز العصبي اللاودي، ويختفي بعدها الربو مباشرة". 
أرقام مخيفة 
لا يميز مرض الربو بين غني وفقير، إلا من حيث  استخدام الأدوية المخففة لأعراضه، أو من حيث أسلوب العناية الطبية. ففي  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية مثلا، يعاني 18.9 مليون شخص من المرض. وتقدر  عدد حالات الوفاة  
سنويا، بما يقارب 3500 حالة. أما في المملكة  المتحدة، فيقدر عدد المصابين بالمرض بـ5.4 مليون شخص، عدد الأطفال منهم 1.1  مليون. ويموت شخص كل ثماني ساعات بسبب الربو في بريطانيا. وعالميا تقول  إحصاءات منظمة الصحة العالمية، إن عدد الوفيات بسبب الربو حول العالم يصل  إلى 180 ألف حالة سنويا.*

----------

